# Tell me about DMSO



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok I know a little about this stuff but say you have arthritis in your shoulder and you put DMSO on it then put liniment over that will it get abosorbed better can it make you sick?
What if you used DMSO and made a paste out of ibuprophin and put it on the DMSO and put it on your shoulder would that do anything?
I am trying to find ways to help hubby feel better I am so tired of the morphine he takes for pain if I can get something to help I am willing to give it a try.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've not used it myself, though I do know people that have ... my knowledge of it is from veterinary useage.

It is a carrier ... mixed with other medications it "carries" the other meds through the skin barrier. Consequently, you don't want to mix it with something that is not for internal use ... if there is enough of the "for external use only" substance carried into the internal systems, it can certainly make someone ill.

The primary use I've had for it is when there is internal infections and mixing it with antibiotics aids in getting the antibiotics deep into the tissue where they can work more directly.

Since liniment is for external use only and the primary way it helps is to stimulate blood flow, I would not think you would want to use DMSO with it. Ibuprofen would not be a problem since it is designed to be ingested, but whether it would actually be useful as a topical application, even with DMSO as a carrier, I don't know.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

I used dmso years ago and will say it helped but it really makes you smell funky. I would not put anything in it or mix anything with it. Make sure what you get is 99.9999% pure as any impurties will be abosorbed with it. also the ares you are going to put it on wash with alcohol and let dry before applying. I haven't seen dmso in years. If you have somone close to you with a knowledge of herbs they can tell you of several that will help. If you would like pm me and I can tell you what worked for me. Goodluck Tamsam


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I thought DMSO used to be used for humans but the problems got it removed from human use.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It NEVER has been approved for human use in the USA. It is Sold under the label of a "Solvent"~!!! I have a bottle on hand and use it on my knees every once in awhile. It is 99.9% pure and I buy it in the Horse Dept. of my local farm store.. This is what it says"
""Note: This Product is intended to be used as a solvent only. The choice of the process used in the various forms of applications pf this product are the sloe responsibility of the customer""

I don't mind the "Taste" it leaves in your mouth 

Added. Just talking about DMSO I just put some on both my knees. i also use Absorbine horse liniment many times on myself in varies joints  
Speaking of Absorbine. I bet only a few people know that Absorbine JR. and Absorbine is made by the Same company has the same ingredients and they are also in same same order~! Only JR. is a weakened version of the Horse Liniment which is approved for human use~!


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

A home cure for arthritis is Knox Gelatin, it is collagen, scraped from animal hides; it promotes cartilage, the lubrication stuff between joints. I had my knees in severe pain until I started taking it internally. Did a wet finger lick twice a week, to the back of my tongue, rinsed down with adequate spirits!


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I understand DMSO will cause liver damage too. I don't have anything to back that up with though...Something I've always been told. Something in it doesn't ever metabolise out of the liver. I do know it will bind to protien in the bloodstream. It's why many horse people use it at shows...after they've needled the horse. If the steward calls for blood tests, the ACE doesn't show up or the test is inconclusive. Also, don't handle poison and then handle this stuff. It'll kill you quick!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I remember the horrible smell from DMSO, and it travels so fast through your system that you get a taste like the dickens in your mouth almost as soon as you get it on your skin.

That said, who knows? I saw it resolve a really nasty slough on a dog whose heartworm treatment got outside the vein. Some people swear by it, but I would be very leery of using it on myself. 

Pony!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

cricket said:


> I understand DMSO will cause liver damage too. I don't have anything to back that up with though...Something I've always been told. Something in it doesn't ever metabolise out of the liver. QUOTE]
> 
> The liver damage if ANY at all has been reported if using DMSO Injecting it in ones body Not by a rub on like most are doing with this 99% pure stuff
> 
> ...


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

DMSO is a transdermal carrier. anything it can mix with, it will carry past cell membranes into your blood.
thus, DMSO can be pretty dangerous stuff.. doo not mix it with crushed drugs. 

for horses they mix it with drugs such as cortizone. it works pretty well. I have treated lots of animals with it. DMSO is a strong antiseptic... the smell you get inyour breath is sulfur, excreted out your lungs.

pain? it does help pain. it does carry any contamination in the chemical with it. a rash can come from that... Ive used it on my joints and neck and cuts and burns and ect ect.... it has never bothered me, I have some argulent it works as well as it is said to, but it does work.... depending on the thing you use it on.

they pack donor organs in DMSO... its a good preservitive thats non toxic.

it freezes at 60 or so degrees F... an interesting quality.

it has its uses... I wouldnt bother with it for really bad pain, it wont work that well. iT might help heal whats broken... but its not a real good pain killer. [it does relieve inflamation... so some pain... yes it works.]

the biggest risk in it is mixing it with stuff... dont mix it with any drug.

if you got severe pain.... nothing works as well as a simple opiate drug.
and thats pretty safe, if you dont get fast and loose with it.


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

It is excellent to use on spider bites. Will cure brown recluse bites.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> cricket said:
> 
> 
> > I understand DMSO will cause liver damage too. I don't have anything to back that up with though...Something I've always been told. Something in it doesn't ever metabolise out of the liver. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## FarmGoddess (Sep 21, 2006)

Not only can it cause liver damage there is a whole list of other unpleasant side effects that go with it. 

I use to work for a defence contractor who bought the stuff by the barrell. It was used to clean the equipment and in mixing various other chemicals. If the owner of the place caught you anywhere near a barrell of DMSO without proper saftey gear, you got to go home the rest of the day to think about how stupid you were, and given a nice EPA guide with all sorts of warnings in it to read on your own time, and yes, there was a quiz afterwards.

I wouldn't use DMSO on my body if they paid me big bucks, nor would I use it on any of my animals, especially an animal that was going to end up in my freezer. That stuff is just plain nasty. The EPA has it labeled hazmat for a darn good reason. 

If you're looking for a topical for arthritus, try some Zataran's liquid crab boil. It's darn near pure capsation oil. Works a treat. All the Cajuns swear by it. Only don't use it anywhere near any 'delicate' areas, and when you go to wash it off, shower. Don't soak. And don't get it in your eyes.


----------



## FarmGoddess (Sep 21, 2006)

FarmGoddess said:


> Not only can it cause liver damage there is a whole list of other unpleasant side effects that go with it.


here's a link with some info on DMSO

http://www.fda.gov/ora/fiars/ora_import_ia6206.html


----------



## tobo6 (Jan 14, 2003)

Crashy- I don't know if you know this, but long years ago DMSO was made from the bi products of crown zellerback wood in Camas Washington. Just some local trivia for you, lol. ;-)

We use it. Dh uses it daily on his back. When I have gotten hurt, I've used it. There is a smell that you can smell on users. It helps if you apply after a shower so your skin is free from pollutants. Using it alone might be enough for your dh without adding anything to it. It seems to effects people differently. My dh has to use a lot of it, yet I only need a little on my knee (the last thing I used it on) and my knee went totally painfree. Because I had torn ligaments, I did have to make sure I didn't overdo it, because I really couldn't feel any pain with it on and didn't want to hurt myself worse then I was. It really masked the pain for me.

Around here it is available all over. You can get it in liquid form, roll on form, and gel form.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

DMSO is used all over the world just has not been approved by the FDA for human use in this country. Many safe drugs are used outside of the USA that are not FDA Approved and many have great success. And this way they try to see if it can cause cancer is inject many times that amount into rats and mice.
Just like when they pulled Real Coka out of "Coke The Real thing". There was so VERY little coka in it you would have to drink 100's of gals just to "Get A Slight Buzz" And how many times how you heard that something was "Bad" for ya only to hear a few later Oh it IS OK at that............
And grilling with charcoal is a cancer causing agent, yet how many still use charcoal when grilling your favorite steak or burgers?


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Crashy- I don't know if you know this, but long years ago DMSO was made from the bi products of crown zellerback wood in Camas Washington. Just some local trivia for you, lol. ;-)

mljjranch,
I did not know that. Anyways the stuff sounds like it works good for some and not for others. I guess I will just stick to the liniment for him.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I had a two year old gelding with a bowed tendon and the equine veterinary lameness specialist gave me DMSO to paint on his tendon every day for a week or two. It did help the healing but it wasn't mixed with anything else. I wore gloves to handle it; I can't stand the garlic breath you get from handling it. 
DMSO is related to MSM which is used extensively. Here is something I found on both of them and adverse side effects:
http://www.arthritis.org/resources/arthritistoday/1999_archives/1999_11_12explorations.asp


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

I use Equi-Block (horse linament) that was recommended by the Vet I worked for. It works better that asorbine JR or ben-gay and has no smell. NEver used DMSO my self, but they used it frequently on the horses.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

People that are very Bl2 deficient sometimes mix the crushed B12 with the DMSO. Apparently older folks don't assimilate B vites too well and need either shots or the DMSO route. Anyone else heard of this?


----------

